# Started working in a bar



## nSpace (Feb 18, 2011)

Well working in a bar is I must say - a worst nightmare for anyone who suffers from social anxiety. The thing is there is a combination of inebriation, boredom and lack of social grace that would destroy any overly self conscious individual working at a bar. You have to have a thick skin in order to function there and I am proud to say that I have become that person. To me it is a testament to how much I have recovered from SA. I would recommend to anyone who is at the point in their recovery where they think they have overcome SA to start working at a bar, it will really test you like no other working environment that I can imagine.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

And you make killer tips on weekends?

Def not the job for me though. All these people crowding around for drinks. I wouldn't even know where to start. =P


----------



## nSpace (Feb 18, 2011)

Well im a busboy so tips depend on how generous the bartenders are . It's funny i'm 6"4 so I had to get used to being the topic of conversation many times. "He's so tall!!", "What is he like 6"5" etc... you get used to it, people have to talk about anything sometimes.


----------

